

Caffeine: The Silent Killer of Success - dsr12
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20140908162020-50578967-caffeine-the-silent-killer-of-success

======
anigbrowl
Bookspam. It's one thing to be aware of how caffeine affects you, quite
another to suggest that it's wreaking havoc onthe workplace.

------
Feeble
"Anything you drink after noon will still be at 50% strength at bedtime."

I don't think he did the math on this one...

------
acct_0053
I can quit anytime I want.

